

Ask HN: What kind of computers do you use at your Startup? - techaddict009

We have started a mini startup and are looking for some budget friendly computers to support our work.<p>After checking tools we will be using we found for the start 8 GB RAM and 256 GB SSD powered Mac Mini will work fine. But I found now Mac&#x27;s come with soldered stuff and its probably not possible to upgrade them.<p>Even same problem with iMac&#x27;s the one which supports upgradation is iMac 5k and Mac Pro which both are out of budget.<p>Can you provide some suggestion what should we go with? What kind of Work Computers you guys have at your Startup?<p>Thanks.
======
dudul
We use Mac BP. A few things to keep in mind:

\- using a laptop instead of a desktop is usually much better. You can work
while you're traveling for example

\- it's easy to go with a cheap laptop that won't last long. A lot of startups
nowadays just go with Macs (it was like that at my last 3 jobs, everyone on
macs) simply because it just works. As much as I hate Apple, it is a fact. If
your ecosystem is entirely composed of Apple devices (Mac, Apple TV, etc)
everything will just work.

~~~
techaddict009
Even MBP are costly and they also dont have option to upgrade RAM in future.
Plus I am from India and we cant customize and order MBP 13 with 16 GB RAM.

~~~
dudul
I never said they were not costly. That was my point. Sometimes it is better
to pay the price to avoid further headaches.

You didn't specify your requirements in terms of memory or else. You can get
MBP 15'' if you can't get 16GB on a 13''. Whatever works for you.

You don't get hardware for a business the way you get a machine for your home
office. You want to find something that will work, come with good customer
service and will give you a good ROI.

